# Dogs noses (scary!)



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 25, 2012)

That is rather odd;I've seen it on Facebook.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 26, 2012)

the middle one is smiling


----------

